# Wet n Wild: 2011 Fantasy Makers' RIP nail polish



## zadidoll (Sep 19, 2011)

​ *Wet 'n' Wild: Fantasy Makers' RIP* limited edition
Retails: $2.99







Left to right: 11139 Night Glow, 12420 Purple Passion, 12422 Black Magic, 12422 Back Magic, 12423 Creepy Pumpkin





11139 Night Glow





12420 Purple Passion





12422 Black Magic, 12422 Back Magic





12422 Black Magic, 12422 Back Magic





12423 Creepy Pumpkin


----------



## BethanyBliss (Sep 19, 2011)

Oh, goodness!  Those are adorable!  I'm going to keep my eye out because I would love to try Nigh Glow and maybe Black Magic.


----------



## zadidoll (Sep 19, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *BethanyBliss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh, goodness!  Those are adorable!  I'm going to keep my eye out because I would love to try Nigh Glow and maybe Black Magic.



Night Glow is also part of the Wicked Pair ($1.99) collection in 12418 Toxic set.


----------



## 13Bluestar97 (Sep 20, 2011)

I'm gonna buy a few just cuz of the tombstone bottle! That is pure EPICNESS!


----------



## Jessica Love (Sep 19, 2012)

Hi, I am in a small trouble with the Red Wet N Wild Nail Color Fantasy Makers R.I.P girl is wearing in this picture :






Can anybody tell me the name of the color and number?

Jessica Love


----------



## zadidoll (Sep 19, 2012)

The red is called _Once Upon A Time_.


----------



## Dalylah (Sep 19, 2012)

I have a couple of those polishes from two years ago. My kids like to put the glow in the dark on their toenails haha


----------



## Jessica Love (Sep 20, 2012)

Thank you so much  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> found it and bought it


----------



## Dalylah (Sep 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *dixiegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh I have to have the glow in the dark polish.  How much fun is that?!?!  When does this hit stores?


They are already out I think. I have seen them in CVS, Rite Aid and Walgreens in previous years. Not sure about this year but they show up in lots of places unannounced.


----------



## zadidoll (Sep 20, 2012)

I have to make clear that this thread is for the 2011 Fantasy Makers polishes. I haven't gone out to look for this year's, I will tomorrow.


----------



## calexxia (Sep 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> They are already out I think. I have seen them in CVS, Rite Aid and Walgreens in previous years. Not sure about this year but they show up in lots of places unannounced.


 I have seen them in CVS and Walgreen's. Considering taking pics to post here, but couldn't be bothered.


----------



## calexxia (Sep 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *dixiegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do they have a glow in the dark polish this year?


 The tombstone polishes do. Along with the GITD crayon and other stuffs.


----------

